# [SOLVED] Dwie sieciówki. Problem

## lukasz_debian_user

Witam!

To mój pierwszy post. I także pierwsze dni z Gentoo.

Mój problem jest następujący:

W komputerze mam 2 karty sieciowe - jedna zintegrowana (eth0), a druga pod pci(eth1). Używana jest tylko (eth1).

Jak mogę wyłączyć całkowicie z autostartu to połączenie sieciowe?

Z góry dzięki  :Wink: Last edited by lukasz_debian_user on Thu May 10, 2007 7:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## no4b

rc-update del net.eth0

?

----------

## lukasz_debian_user

```
gentoo ~ # rc-update del net.eth0

 * 'net.eth0' not found in any of the specified runlevels

```

Po restarcie to samo  :Sad: 

Co najgorsze to eth0 próbuje mi się połączyć przez dhcpcd  :Smile: 

----------

## Maf

Hm to może wywal eth0 z /etc/conf.d/net?

----------

## lukasz_debian_user

w tym problem, że w tym pliku mam tylko

```
config_eth1=( "10.0.0.7 netmask 255.0.0.0 brd 10.0.10.255" )

routes_eth1=( "default gw 10.0.0.2" )

```

----------

## arek.k

Po pierwsze, jeśli nie korzystasz ze zintegrowanej karty (eth), to IMHO dobrze by było ją wyłączyć w biosie (po takim wyłączeniu system chyba może widzieć eth na pci jako eth0, a nie jak dotychczas eth1, ale 100% pewności nie mam).

Po drugie, co pokazuje dmesg i ifconfig?

----------

## lukasz_debian_user

```
gentoo ~ # dmesg | grep eth

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [DSDT](id 0001) - 890 Objects with 92 Devices 309 Methods 37 Regions

Initializing Device/Processor/Thermal objects by executing _INI methods:.

Executed 1 _INI methods requiring 1 _STA executions (examined 96 objects)

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.60.

forcedeth: using HIGHDMA

eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01458:e000 bound to 0000:00:14.0

eth1: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xf8810000, 00:0e:2e:95:b9:76, IRQ 17

eth1:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

eth0: no link during initialization.

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

eth1: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1

eth1: no IPv6 routers present

```

```
gentoo ~ # ifconfig

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0E:2E:95:B9:76

          inet addr:10.0.0.7  Bcast:10.0.10.255  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::20e:2eff:fe95:b976/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:433221 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:404364 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:293234525 (279.6 Mb)  TX bytes:49177069 (46.8 Mb)

          Interrupt:17

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:1840 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1840 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:468941 (457.9 Kb)  TX bytes:468941 (457.9 Kb)

```

----------

## bartmarian

 *arek.k wrote:*   

> Po pierwsze, jeśli nie korzystasz ze zintegrowanej karty (eth), to IMHO dobrze by było ją wyłączyć w biosie (po takim wyłączeniu system chyba może widzieć eth na pci jako eth0, a nie jak dotychczas eth1, ale 100% pewności nie mam).
> 
> Po drugie, co pokazuje dmesg i ifconfig?

 

- nie widze potrzeby wylaczania w BIOS, no moze dla frajdy ogladania BIOS'a

- system nadal bedzie ja widzial jako eth1 (#cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules), chyba ze:

- jezeli sterowniki kart(y) masz na stale w jajku, to rekompilacja jajeczka - drv jako moduly

nigdy nie zaznaczalem w jajku opcji autokonfiguracji sieci, byc moze gdy jest zaznaczona mimo ze mod sa

ladowane auto - nie wiem

----------

## Bialy

 *bartmarian wrote:*   

>  *arek.k wrote:*   Po pierwsze, jeśli nie korzystasz ze zintegrowanej karty (eth), to IMHO dobrze by było ją wyłączyć w biosie (po takim wyłączeniu system chyba może widzieć eth na pci jako eth0, a nie jak dotychczas eth1, ale 100% pewności nie mam).
> 
> Po drugie, co pokazuje dmesg i ifconfig? 
> 
> - nie widze potrzeby wylaczania w BIOS, no moze dla frajdy ogladania BIOS'a
> ...

 

Klania sie archiektura chipsetow. Jak czegos nie uzywasz zintegrowanego to to wylacz w BIOS'ie. Zapobiega to zawalaniu systemu zbednymi sterownikami/modulami oraz zwieksza wydajnosc chipsetu (najlepiej widoczne na procesorach Intel).

 *no4b wrote:*   

> rc-update del net.eth0 
> 
> ?

 

A probowales 

```
rc-update del net.eth0 default
```

 ??

Albo zamiast net.eth0 moze byc samo eth0 (sprawdz w /etc/init.d/ ). Zalezy jak bardzo sie trzymales how to  :Smile: 

----------

## Belliash

a ja z innej beczki...

po co uzywac sieciowke na PCI jak masz zintegrowana?

toz to strata pradu tylko bo jak kazdy komponent musi byc przeciez zasilany jakos...

wykrec ja z kompa i podlacz kabel pod zintegrowana...

w konfigu natomiast zmien eth1 na eth0 i po klopocie...

----------

## bartmarian

 *Quote:*   

> Klania sie archiektura chipsetow. Jak czegos nie uzywasz zintegrowanego to to wylacz w BIOS'ie. Zapobiega to zawalaniu systemu zbednymi sterownikami/modulami oraz zwieksza wydajnosc chipsetu (najlepiej widoczne na procesorach Intel). 

 

ile wydajnosci zyskam ? (dual 3800+ 2GB Ram)

 *Quote:*   

> to strata pradu tylko bo jak kazdy komponent musi byc przeciez zasilany

 

rocznie kilkadziesiat groszy  :Wink:  rownie dobrze mozna wylaczac koputer 10sek wczesniej   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Belliash

 *bartmarian wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Klania sie archiektura chipsetow. Jak czegos nie uzywasz zintegrowanego to to wylacz w BIOS'ie. Zapobiega to zawalaniu systemu zbednymi sterownikami/modulami oraz zwieksza wydajnosc chipsetu (najlepiej widoczne na procesorach Intel).  
> 
> ile wydajnosci zyskam ? (dual 3800+ 2GB Ram)
> 
>  *Quote:*   to strata pradu tylko bo jak kazdy komponent musi byc przeciez zasilany 
> ...

 

i dodatkowe obciazenie zasilacza...

czemu tak kombinujesz?

co niby chcesz osiagnac?

w czym ta sieciowka na PCI ma byc lepsza od zinegrowanej? Pwnie siakis realtek 8139 10/100 i bez autonegocjacji...  :Cool: 

----------

## Bialy

 *bartmarian wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Klania sie archiektura chipsetow. Jak czegos nie uzywasz zintegrowanego to to wylacz w BIOS'ie. Zapobiega to zawalaniu systemu zbednymi sterownikami/modulami oraz zwieksza wydajnosc chipsetu (najlepiej widoczne na procesorach Intel).  
> 
> ile wydajnosci zyskam ? (dual 3800+ 2GB Ram)
> 
> 

 

A bierzesz pod uwage starsze komputery? A poza tym grosz do grosza...

----------

## lukasz_debian_user

Problem raczej rozwiązany. 

Wyłączyłem w biosie zintegrowaną sieciówkę.

Dlaczego korzystam z sieciówki pod pci??

- odpowiedź jest prosta: często testuję różne "dystrybucje linuxa" i starsze wersje nie obsługują nowej sieciówki  :Wink:  (PLD)

----------

## ChRisiu

 *lukasz_debian_user wrote:*   

> 
> 
> W komputerze mam 2 karty sieciowe - jedna zintegrowana (eth0), a druga pod pci(eth1). Używana jest tylko (eth1).
> 
> Jak mogę wyłączyć całkowicie z autostartu to połączenie sieciowe?
> ...

 

Zamiast wyłączać w BIOS'ie nie prościej tak:

/etc/conf.d/net

```

config_eth0=( null )

```

----------

## m.s.w

A jeszcze lepiej w /etc/conf.d/rc zablokować automatyczne startowanie skryptu startowego ethX.

Piszę z pamięci, ale to jest coś w stylu RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!eth0"

pozdrawiam,

m.s.w

----------

## mpapis

 *lukasz_debian_user wrote:*   

> Witam!
> 
> To mój pierwszy post. I także pierwsze dni z Gentoo.
> 
> Mój problem jest następujący:
> ...

 

widze wiele wyjasnien, jak byscie lepiej czytali handbook to byscie wiedzieli ze trzeba skasowac /etc.init.d/net.eth0, to jest skrot do /etc/init.d/net.lo wszystko net.* jest ladowane z automatu niewazne czy jest w rc, ludzie jajestem nowy w gentoo (2 tygodnie)

----------

